# Chicago north subburbs subs wanted



## jbovara

Owner operators wanted. Top dollar paid. I am in the need for snowplow drivers to plow driveways. Routs have 10-15 houses. Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## JustJeff

I wish you luck, but I would never leave where I'm at to plow 10-15 driveways. What's that take, 2 hours?


----------



## jbovara

JustJeff, I have more than just one route available. The routes are separated into 10 to 15 accounts per route. I have a few openings for comercial properties as well. If you can plow more than one route PM me and I will send you my phone number and we can talk about how many routes you can handle.


----------



## jbovara

bump


----------



## Mark Bates

jbovara said:


> Owner operators wanted. Top dollar paid. I am in the need for snowplow drivers to plow driveways. Routs have 10-15 houses. Send me a pm if interested.


I would like to talk with you about this I also would like more work besides just driveway I have a Meyers v box 1.5 salter also will have a plow on f250 I live near St. Louis but will travel for work have blower and walk behind salter if anything I would like to chat and get some advise on work in the area for subcontractor Mark 636-575-9603


----------



## JustJeff

You're VERY late. First off, that guy was a very new member, and I don't believe anybody's seen or heard from him since December 2nd. Secondly, I can't believe anybody would travel from the St. Louis area to here to plow snow. It just doesn't make sense. St. Louis is what, 8 hours from the Chicago area? Is there no sub work in your area? I'm sorry, but nobody is going to hire a sub-contractor who lives 8 hours from his route.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

At least i wasn't the only one thinking it.


----------



## JustJeff

Maybe Jarrett will hire you. He's only a few hours past us in Ohio!


----------



## Mark Bates

I also said I would stay up in the area and work not drive back till work was finished I will work out of town St. Louis had no snow or ice that made any money


----------



## JustJeff

In all seriousness, you're not going to get anybody to hire you when you're 8 hours from the route. There are times that snow is a "borderline" call, where we may get it and we might not, and you can't tell if it's going to be rain or snow until an hour before the event. The logistics just don't work out. Also, you'd drive 8 hours on the interstate with up to a 1,000 lb. plow hanging off the front of a truck at 70 MPH?


----------



## Mark Bates

No I would be up there a head of a storm plus I wouldn't travel with plow on front of truck I have a trailer to load it on and I also can stop at a local truck stop and have it picked up off trailer to ground for me to remount to truck I will be able to stay and be ready I understand how you look at this but it's 5 hours to Chicago from St. Louis and I will do what it takes to wwoek we did the same thing back in 93 have super cab and sleep just fine while my Diesel rocks me to sleep love it no wrost the a Humve in Iraq


----------



## Mark Bates

I don't understand why everyone wants to tell me it's not going to work when there's many ways to make my self available for the work and will be able to it's no worse then staying around St. Louis with equipment and never see any work or make hardly anything people and companies travel everywhere and every day for jobs I have the time and can work


----------



## JustJeff

I'm sorry for raining on your parade. I give you all the credit in the World for wanting to work, and willing to go the extra mile. I hope you're able to work something out for this coming season. Just a FYI though...Most businesses around here pay subs per hour, and they usually top out at 75.00-80.00 per hour. Is it worth it for you to drive all the way here for that amount per hour after expenses? And what happens if they want you to come in for a salt only event that you may get three or four hours for?


----------



## Mark Bates

Yes total expense on me is fuel I don't owe a dime on my equipment so fuel is not bad plus I can always go duck hunting while I'm up there


----------



## JustJeff

Duck hunting season ends here in mid December.


----------



## Mark Bates

Well I still can hunt geese and snows and blue till march


----------

